# 2 Bottle Babies w/Diarrhea.....



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 2 month old and a 3 month old that I have recently lowered down to 2 bottles a day (Morning and Evening).
The night before last, I did something stupid, and decided to give them more milk than usual, (they were acting like they were starving to death!!!) And they are REFUSING to touch the water provided in their pen! I have been worried about them, and wanted to give them a bit 'extra"... Well that turned out to NOT be such a brilliant idea!

In any event, they have VERY VERY runny diarrhea now!
Help! How do I bring them back to having berries???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't give milk for tonight...just electros with a pinch of Baking soda..let their tummy settle....Pepto can help by coating the tummy ...if they arent firmer ( at least thick paste) in the AM skip morning milk and give electros again..usually within 12-24 hours they are back to berries...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you SO much!!
Electros = Electrolites? Will Gatorade work?
And can I add some Pepto-Bismol into the bottle? If so, how much?
(Babies are a bit over 30 lbs now)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, Gatorade will work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gatoraide will be fine. When needed, I just give Pepto at the rate of about 3 cc for large breed down the hatch in a syringe.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

agreed..always best not to mix meds with Electrolyes : ) directly down the hatch so it coats the tummy...Doadd a pinch of Baking soda to the bottle : )


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Went to gas station down the street. No Gatorade, BUT, they had Poweraide. Got 4 of those.
Came home and warmed up slightly. Put 8oz in each bottle & added 1 teaspoon of Baking Soda to each bottle. Mixed, and served. Then grabbed syringe, and administered 3 CC's of Pepto-bismol to each.
Now I am meditating for imporvement! LOL

WILL repeat at bedtime tonight and at breakfast tomorrow morning!!!

YOU GUYS ROCK.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Make sure the Powerade is NOT sugarfree. I dont think goats can have the stuff in it. Gatorade contains sugar and glucose which the goat will need for energy.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

The diarrhea is worse this morning. Much worse. It's totally watery now.
Any other ideas????
I'm really scared and freaking out!

I hope I didn't kill them with my stupidity! :mecry:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Should I put them back on 100% Goatmilk? Instead of the replacer?

Skip the powerade?
Until Delilah pops, I don't have much milk left, maybe a gallon and a half. But maybe that would work. I dont know what to do!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its ok, we are inthis together..we will figure it out...Are they playful?or lethargic right now? ..did you have a fecal done for cocci? what color is the runs?


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

I would treat for coccidiosis. We've had success using Corid. Should see improvement in a day or so. We also feed medicated grower feed to our babies up to about 3-months old.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Runs are a dark brown. Like dark chocolate.
They are inside at night, and their pen is kept super clean.
They have been staying outside with the 2 adult does during the day for the past 3 days...
Could they have gotten sick from being out there?
All there is out there is hay and water. And maybe a tad bit of grain that the does would leave behind after their morning feeding... But it's the same stuff the babies get.... (Alfalfa pellets, Corn, oats, barley, black oil sunflower seeds, and calf mana nutritional supplement all mixed together)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

How do I treat for Coccidiosis? I am all out of money until Friday when I get paid!
I spent my last $5 on the powerade.
I feel like such a looser right now! A Looser and a Failure!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I need to swallow my shame and need to call my Goat Friend.
The Buckling is hers, and I would die if anything happened to him!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..dark brown/black screams Cocci..and its totally treatable..its nothing you did ..being out with the ladies may have exposed them to cocci even though your does have no sign...all goats carry cocci...I prefer a sulfa drug for cocci...like albon or sulmet..its gross and bitter but it works...
You can go a head and treat or have a fecal done but if it were me I would just treat at this point

The grain wont hurt them in small amounts : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are not a looser nor a failure...you did nothing wrong...and you have been on top of it from point one..do not beat yourself up..we have all had to deal with runny poop..cocci..mistakes and goat mishaps..it makes us feel bad but all we can do it jump into action and you did that...call your friend..she may have cocci treatment on hand : )


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

If it were me. I would continue the electrolytes-baking soda. When you do start back on milk mix 1/2 with electrolytes for a feeding or two. Have you taken their temp? Done a fecal? Just don't want you to possibly miss something other than over feeding.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I called my friend, and she's going to help.
I am waiting on a call-back...

I LOVE THIS WOMAN.!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I swear, she is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

After I posted my last post I saw what must have been the 2nd page! Sorry if I overlapped info!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Artdrake..I do that all the time lol..

Abra..Glad your friend is going to help you out...Im sure your babies will be just fine they just need to get regulated and most likely some cocci meds : ) Do keep us posted


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

CoRid is a known thiamin inhibitor. Meaning it depletes a goat of thiamin which can send them into goat polio. That is what happened to us when vet told us to use CoRid on our first goat with coccidiosis. She went blind, was stargazing...luckily I researched quickly and got my hands on a bottle of thiamine. I injected her around the clock and she made a full recovery. Di Methox is a good alternative


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with artdrake...I dont use or recommend corid. If you do choose to use use it I would give Thiamine along with it...: ) 

My new cocci choice is Baycox toltrazuril....fromhorseprerace.com..I keep a few bottles on hand all the time


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

I cringe a little on the Powerade idea -- that much refined sugar isn't good for any kids, human or goat. Livestock electrolytes are better, or in a pinch try Pedia-lyte, which replaces potassium & zinc too. 

My first go-to for kid diarrhea that I have reason to think is based a diet change is a drench of the following ingredients, measured to *roughly* the following (I pretty much just throw it together):

3/4 c. slippery elm powder
1/4 c. cinnamon 
2 c. (?) water
1/3 c. kefir
1/3 c. kaolin-pectin (K-P) -- this is the original Kaopectate formula, no longer available for humans but still marketed for livestock
2 T. probiotic powder

Mix the slippery elm & cinnamon with enough water to make a pancake-batter consistency mixture, then stir in the rest of the stuff. Adjust the water if need be so that you have a mixture that is thin enough to draw up into a drench gun, but gelled enough to be not too runny/drippy when you give it. It will get thicker as it stands, and you can always add more liquid if it gets too thick. 

Give the kid a couple of good drenches (I use a 30 cc drench gun) 2-3 times a day. Keep a hand under their chin to encourage swallowing rather than spitting it out, give just a little at a time so they don't choke, and put a rag on the hand under their chin so you don't end up wearing too much of the stuff, LOL.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Out of desperation yesterday I took away Sheps milk and put him on 4 oz. warm water, a pinch of soda, a pinch of natual sea salt, 2 teaspoons honey, 1/2 teaspoon powder probiotics. 
He's doing really well on this kitchen sink electrolite mixture and has pooped out a bunch of dirt and clay. No more back pen for him.


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

*re: kids with diarrhea*

Next thing, if circumstances indicate that it could be more than digestive, would be to treat for coccidiosis. We use Sulmet. For a kid that size it would be about 10 cc on day 1, then 5 cc/day for 4 more days. Our preferred method of delivery is a soft plastic teat cannula on the end of a 10-cc syringe. Give it in between milk feedings. Tastes kind of nasty (so the goats tell me ) so I do that first, then the slippery elm drench to follow, which has a lot more pleasant taste. This usually clears things up in a couple of days if cocci is involved.

And if the kids are old enough to enjoy munching on spruce, throw them a few boughs or a small tree if you have any to spare. We have so many little scraggly ones out where we haven't cleared that we're never wanting for spruce for the goats. Spruce alone will often clear up soft poops if there's not some other specific reason.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

***points at above post by ak_sundog**
and whispers......

That's my SUPER awesome Goat Goddess Friend! 

(she joined us in our goaty insanity) LOL


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

Like the homemade electrolyte recipe from GoatHiker! 

And to Abra, no more beating yourself up -- being a newbie does not equate with being stupid. We were all you at one point. If I were to tell you some of the stupid things I've done over the years I guarantee you would feel much smarter . Always good to have a lot of mentors -- everyone brings something different to the table based on their experiences.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

To Sundog: Yes ma'am.... 

I am walking out the door with the stuff you gave me. Hoping the kids won't put up too big of a fight.... 

And again. Thank you! You can deny it if you want, but you ARE a Saint!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Buckey took his meds like a PRO, and his poops were more solidified when I came home. I am going to go ahead and give him milk tonight...
Hope was a different story. I wish I would have taken a video. She was like a Kung-Fu Master! I never imagined a goat can squirm, twist, kick, and punch so much in my life! There was NO way that I was getting that med into her when I was home on my break, but when I got home after work, she was hungry enough that she gulped it down! Yeah!
Hopefully I will see more solid poo from her tomorrow morning...

I wanted to extend a big THANK YOU to all of you guys. It means so much to have people who are so willing and eager to help. And to NOT be alone when you are worried about the little fur-balls that occupy so much of our life, and we all have grown to love so much!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad your baby is feeling better...go very slow with the milk...it might be too soon..I might wait til morning...see firmer poop..butif you do give milk...go slow...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

happybleats said:


> glad your baby is feeling better...go very slow with the milk...it might be too soon..I might wait til morning...see firmer poop..butif you do give milk...go slow...


By slow, do you mean, instead of his regular 10 ounces, should I give him half of that (5)? Or less?
Can I still give him the electrolites to fill in the gap?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..I would give less..even dilute it some then after an hour or so give electros...dont mix the electros with milk...Is his poop any firmer this morning?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

The poop is much firmer in the little boy, still not berries quite yet, but already has the 'pine-cone' look to it (as my friend put it), but the doeling is still squirting very watery liquid.
I tried giving sulmet, but she wouldn't touch it. I tried drenching, and I thought she was going to die! She freaked out on me! I tried feeding in a bottle with a bit of sugar-water and powerade, but no can do. The boy drank his down though! 
Her poop color did change though. It's much lighter now. Not the 'melted chocolate' look anymore. It's more like the color of straw, light brown.
Any further input would be much appreciated...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If it were me....I would stop milk, electros only for 24 hours ...her tummy needs rest..cd antitoxin is needed 
here is a good home made electro

Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

Mix well and drench or let them drink it. Most of mine love this stuff unlike the electrolytes you buy..
I would use the baking soda for her..

Sulmet is very bitter stuff..she will act like you are poisoning her..but if she has cocci she needs it and I would just force it down..


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

What is encouraging me, is that she is still VERY active, and playful, AND, that the boys poo looked like hers yesterday (in color I mean).
Who knows, maybe by tomorrow, she will have the pine-cones as well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

: ) maybe : ) it is encouraging she is playful


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Very... I need ideas on how to give her Sulmet though.!!!
She won't take it no matter how it's served up!
I have tried everything! (Drenched, but she spat it out in my face! (seriously!)
She's like the KUNG-FU master goat! And a Drama queen to boot! Urgh!
Anyone have any ideas how to give a baby goat Sulmet so they actually EAT it???


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A drench gun works best because it get behind the tongue...I had bucks who would fall over like dead and spit and scream...First time it scared me to death lol
If you don't have a drench gun..put her head between your knees and hold her...lift her head up then go from the side of the mouth and get as far back as you can without choking her lol....have a second syringe with water to wash it down... good luck with kung fu goatie


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I had bucks who would fall over like dead and spit and scream...


OMG I laughed SO hard at that! I know it's not funny, but I cant help it!
I'm having visions of a buck rearing back and screaming at the top of his lungs, then falling over thinking he died!
I needed that laugh. Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I put the dose into seperate 3 cc syringes. Put the goober between my thighs and hold them with their front feet off the ground, my knees holding the right under the shoulder blades, and their butt against a wall. Then I hold them around the muzzel with my fingers under their chin and my thumb over their nose. I hold their nose slightly elevated so the meds run down their throat. I run the syringe btween the cheek and the teeth as far back as I can get it. dose, let gag, cough, breath, repeat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I think the bucks are bigger drama queens than does are lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

FINALLY got the Sulmet into her!!!
I tried the bottle again, and this time I put the Electrolites in there, and a lot more molasses (like 3 tablespoons instead of 1), and warmed it up, and then added the Sulmet....
SHE DRANK IT.!!!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!
OMG!!!! Phew!!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Still no real change.... Busky's poo hardened for a bit, but he is runny again....
Going to keep going with the Sulmet and electrolites each day....
At what point do I start freaking out?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you freak out when he gives up... 

Ok..lets go back...tell me what you are doing for him now

if this is day for for him...your first post.. I would say...no milk for 12-24 hours.., quality electros with a pinch of Baking soda...If its is real watery poop..I would also suggest Cd antitoxin...

There is a electrolyte that gels up..UGH cant think of the name..its great for hydration and stopping the runs..


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That would be great if I had some CD antitixin, but i don't. No way to get it til I can place an order on Friday either...
Right now, he is drinking electrolites with a pinch of soda, and sulmet in there too. That's it. No milk. He was doing well, and I gave him milk the next morning, and the runs came back...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe he wasnt quite ready for milk


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think Sulmet works best if not added to anything...just straight up...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My vet has me giving Shep 4 ozs Electrolytes with honey and 3cc of Pepto 1 hour before giving 1/2 his normal amount of milk. Then slowly raising the milk as his poo gets better. He already is back to lumpy poo.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

At this point I am thinking this is BOTH cocci and the fact that I over-fed them one day.
Same day I over-fed them, they spent the day outside with the grown up girls for the first time. So I think they got sick with both.... :?
I tried giving the Sulmet on its own, but since I have no one to help me restrain the little goobers, it didn't go down well. Besides, it says on the bottle that it can be added to drinking water. I would think a pinch of baking soda and electrolites wouldn't make much of a difference? But I could be wrong...
I am getting frustrated with my lack of success trying to fix this. :GAAH:
They were doing SO good for the first few weeks! Urgh! And I go and mess it up in one day!
What a DoDo head! :wallbang:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just one day at a time...its all we can do...I would back that booger into a corner hold him between my knees and dose him good....the bottle does say add to water but for goats its best straight up...just do the best you can : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's okay to put it in their electrolite bottle. You still know that they are getting their whole dose.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I was going to ask about that too. I mean, what if I drench them, and then they guzzle a bum load of water or whatever. The medicine would be all mixed in their tummies...  Wouldn't that be the same thing? (Sort of)
LoL As I said, I am a total newbie...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

...I suppose you are right : ) all sits in the same spot.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Happy! 

Well, Hope's diarrhea seems to have settled down. I have not seen her poop yet, but her bum is no longer wet, so I think she is getting better. :thumbup:
She was born Janury 8th, so she is nearly 3 months old now. She has not had milk for a few days now, and I was wondering if this would be a good time to 'wean' her and cut her off the milk completely.??? :scratch:
THANKFULLY, she has managed to learn how to drink water over the last week or so..!!! :wahoo: I give all the credit to Delilah and Chloe for their marvelous teachings! LOL :cheers:

Also, Bucky wasn't doing any better, :shrug: and scared me to death this morning. He would not drink his bottle (and this is a baby that will suck down just about ANYTHING!) and he started coughing and making grunting noises.  So I called his owner and they came by, and gave him a shot of CD Antitoxin (I believe) and took him home to get better. I am sad that Hopey is all alone, but it's all about Buckey now. He obviously needs more than I am able to give him. Poor little sweetie pie.
I would never forgive myself if anything happened to him.
Good thing is, once he is all better, he can come back. ray: It's weird not having him here. He has only been gone for a little bit, but I miss him terribly already! 
Hope is having an emotional breakdown without him at the moment! :crazy: LoL It's a bit windy out, but not too cold, so I went ahead and let her out with the adult does for the day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about bucky, hopefully he will be back soon...I would go a head and ween Hope....with all the trouble she had on the milk she will be better off : ) Glad her bum is dry ..always a good sign


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

We have been out building a mini-chicken coop today, and Hope hung out with us outside on the deck most of the day...
At first, I saw her poop out a Dark-colored "clump" of berries. They weren't loose, but you could deffinitely see they were berries, and they were the color they should be.
I got SUPER excited, but then an hour later she was back to a more watery, lighter-colored poo that looked like a human baby's poo.

I know it's better than diarrhea, and it is a HUGE improvement from last night even, but is it normal for them to almost start making 'normal' berries, and then go back to very soft stools???


PS: I miss Bucky!!! 
Hope is in the garage now, crying like crazy! I wish I could let her in the house, but hubby won't have it!  Party pooper!!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, also.... Hubby and I finally figured out a way to get her Sulmet into her.... We use a small, tiny syringe (1mL) We give her a bit at a time (a total of 5 tiny syringes), and hold her head up til she swallows. She gets SOOOO mad at us.!!! But we manage to get it down her! yay! And, she seems to tolerate it MUCH better than getting the whole dose of 5mL in one shot... 

How long do I need to give her the Sulmet for..???
I am giving her 5 mL right now every day....
Today is day #3


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Five days...then rest : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, it's normal and fustrating. They do bounce back and forth a bit while the are healing.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That is good to know... (the fact that it's normal for the poo to change)
And thank you for clarifying the 5 days for me. 

Bucky came back home tonight! He was apparently missing Hope as much as she was missing him. She was crying all the time he was gone, and was looking for him all over the yard. It was heart-wrenching...
He got banded today, and he is NOT happy about it. Poor little guy! He is laying down quite a bit, and just seems uncomfortable. Poor darling... Can't wait til the 'discomfort' passes and he is back to being himself... He is so unhappy as a matter of fact, that he didn't want to touch a bottle at ALL when he got home... Highly unusual for a little guy who never had any hesitation when it came to eating... Once I put him in with Hope, they finally settled down, immediately climbed into their tent, and snuggled together. It was absolutely adorable. Each one had their head on the other's bum!  Too cute!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

We are STILL fighting the diarrhea with BOTH babies... This is going to be for a WEEK tomorrow!!! :GAAH:
No milk now for 6 days... I am not worried about Hope, she is weaned as of the start of this thing, but I am about Bucky... He is only 2 months old! How long can he possibly last without milk.??? :worried:
The runs are looking like watered down cow-pies now (not squirts). Hope was making berries for a little bit a couple days ago! And they were both clear and making doggie-poo looking poops yesterday..... What gives!!!
We are on day #5 (I believe) of giving Sulmet. Should I keep going with the Sulmet? How long for?
I am giving 4 bottles a day of electrolites. Bucky is only drinking about 8oz of it at a time, but Hope won't touch the bottle now. After I tried putting sulmet in the bottle, she doesn't trust me with it anymore... 

FINALLY got a hold of the ONLY livestock Vet in the ENTIRE state!!! Her answer to me was: "Yeah, whatever, I'm out of town right now so I cant help you with anything". And she hung up on me!!! She didn't even want to LISTEN to me to advise me.!!!! WTFudge is WRONG with people..???? 
I never wish bad on people, but I hope her CAR BREAKS DOWN IN THE SNOW STORM.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :veryangry:
I am SO frustrated right now that I am sitting here and CRYING.!!! 
Could use some more advice! :help:


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your troubles I'm still new at this but hopefully this post will bump your thread up and someone more experienced will chime in

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Goatnewbie101 said:


> I'm really sorry about your troubles I'm still new at this but hopefully this post will bump your thread up and someone more experienced will chime in


Thank you. 
I am desperate to help these guys, so I decided to try something that was written in this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/question-overeating-recovery-scours-143955/
(along with something else I heard).
Here is what I did tonight:
They were itchy for a while (Lice maybe? I cant find any, but who knows), so I decided that since they were covered in diarrhea poo anyhow, I was going to bathe them. So I bathed each one, with flea/tick shampoo and antibacterial shampoo (mixed the 2 together). Washed once, then towel dried, and applied Ivermectin Cattle-pour-on along the spine. 2 CC's each.
Waited til they were mostly dry, then drenched with Vitamin B Complex, and with crushed chewable Vitamin C (pineapple flavored! Yum!). (They LOVED it!)
I then gave each one a shot of 3.5 CC's CD Antitoxin, then spent about 45 minutes LOVING the TAR out of them..!!!
I am PRAYING for results in the morning.!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD Antitoxin and B complex is perfect treatment...since they already had Cocci treatment..every 6 hours along with Baking soda as well...1/4 teaspoon in enough water to drench


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

WE have BERRIES.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not doggie-poo, Not Pine-cones but REAL BERRIES.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:fireworks: :leap: arty: :clap: :dance: :thumb: :hi5: :stars: :wahoo:
OMG OMG OMG!!!! After fighting this for over a WEEK, we have BERRIES.!!!!
I am SO happy I just want to CRY.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I FINALLY gave Bucky some milk last night (1/4 bottle), and I was really worried if he would have diarrhea this morning again, but NO! There were BERRIES!!!
I gave him some more electrolites this morning, am going to wait an hour or so, then give him more milk. He lost SOOO much weight it's scary! He needs to get fattened back up....
I am SO excited! And scared that by posting this I am going to jinx myself!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

nothing prettier than a pic of poop : ) especially when you have worked so hard to see them : ) congrats!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

happybleats said:


> nothing prettier than a pic of poop : ) especially when you have worked so hard to see them : ) congrats!!


I know! I felt kind of silly posting a pick of poop, but I don't even care! I am just SO happy to see BERRIES.!!! WooHoo!!!!!
I just want to stick them in a bottle now and keep them on display! LoL (kidding)


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Abra said:


> I know! I felt kind of silly posting a pick of poop, but I don't even care! I am just SO happy to see BERRIES.!!! WooHoo!!!!!
> I just want to stick them in a bottle now and keep them on display! LoL (kidding)


I have great luck with giving a little syringe full of decafinated green tea every hour until I see berries. Usually only takes a couple hours


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

It has been 4 days now, and WE STILL HAVE BERRIES.!!!!
Bucky and Hope went to a friends house until the whole kidding month is done and over with, then Hope will get to come back, and Bucky will be starting his new life as a Seriously Spoiled Wether, affectionately named Alfie.  Along with a buckling (if we have one born) from either Chloe or Delilah!  Who will also be wethered at a later time! 
I miss them SO much.!!!


----------

